# Rag Rug turned into a Hat. Yep - a hat.



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

After reading a bit online and thank you again to everyone who gave us tips about Rag Rugs and making our own loom - after reading, we made a loom out of a piece of thin PVC pipe. We read the Wagon Wheel Rug instructions, ripped up our fabric and started to Weave.

While on the Loom our Rug looked just lovely. It was a bright red, bright blue and softer blue which all blended into a bright cheerful Rug. When we finished weaving, we tied off each strip to make a nice fringe on the edges......then we placed the Rug on the floor and.....POOOOF! POOOOOFF!

It turned into a Hat! Yep - a hat! Looked just like a Sombrero just a'sitting there on the floor in all its glory! 

The whole family sat there for a full minute and then we busted out laughing. We had pulled the cloth too tight and the center "lumped" up and the Rug became a hat! 

After playing around with the "hat" for a while, my younger son has decided that if he turns it upside down, puts some handles on it, then he can turn it into a shopping bag or basket. 

So - we did not make a Rug but we do have a hat or a basket. And....thus, we are now searching for a pattern to make cloth baskets!

We did make two more Rugs and they have turned out to be Rugs but not quite thick enough. So, we are going to find another type loom and weaving to try next. But - we had fun and learned a lot.

Thank you again for all the tips and links.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Sounds like a fun venture! Would love to see pics of your loom (and hat/bag)


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

LOL glad I'm not the only one whose first wagon wheel rug turned into a hat


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

LOL I'd love to see pics too. It sounds like a fun item!!


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

I will see if I can figure out how to post photos.....but I will have to ask a son and so it will be tomorrow.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

OK here are the photos. I could not find how to post them here but here is a link to our Cabin Rental pages:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2588360822380.2122828.1055340889&type=3

OR try this link too:

https://picasaweb.google.com/meanwhilebackinsaluda/BestLoomPhotos?fgl=true&pli=1#


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very nice. It looks like you all had fun. There is a sticky at the top of this forum on how to post pictures, that might help you.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/MeanwhileBackinSaluda

Try this link if the other one did not work. Thank you. 

I will get my son to take a look at the sticky. He is helping my husband learn some computer things this afternoon. Thank you.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have no problem see the photos but people need to have a Facebook account to view your photos.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

I will figure out how to fix it. Thank you for telling me.

Later:

Try this site:

https://picasaweb.google.com/meanwhilebackinsaluda/BestLoomPhotos?fgl=true&pli=1#


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Picasa does not seem to have a way to post photos here. You will either just have to post a link to your photo album over there or get an account that allows you to post pictures in other places.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Can you see the photos if you click on my link to the Picasa site?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yes, I can!


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you. We did have fun making the looms and rugs. We finished Rug #3 on the Wagon Wheel loom and have switched to work on the rectangle wood loom. We are using yard sticks to open up the warp or weft (?) strips and slide the new fabric strips in. So far it looks good.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The warp is the base you weave onto. The weft is what you actually weave with.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I use picasa for posting pictures here. From picasa you select your pictures by right-clicking the mouse and select "Copy image location" 

Then you go to your message entry here. You click the little picture icon here and it asks you to enter the URL of the picture you want to post. Use "Paste" to enter the image location you just copied. Repeat as needed.

WIHH and Marchwind stop reading now: 

By the way, I added one of your pictures to my Pinterest boards. 
http://pinterest.com/pin/247698048225073635/

Pinterest is an electronic scrap book where you can "pin" images you find on the web and organize into your own electronic scrapbook of ideas. Lots of fun and a great time killer!

Have a good day!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you Franco!


----------

